# Connecting Paperwhite to Internet via a Mac's WiFi



## John Boyd (Sep 28, 2016)

A few weeks ago I was able to download books to my Papwerwhite via my Mac's WiFi connection. Now my Paperwhite shows it's trying to connect in the menu bar but I can't get on--or at least I did twice, but only briefly before the connection broke. 
I realize this may be more a Mac problem, but so far, I've had no luck on the Mac forum I use. So I'm hoping a reader here with a Mac may be able to suggest some ideas to try should they have encountered similar problems.
I have the Mac's WiFi turned on and Internet sharing turned on but no luck. I also have the Mac connected to the Internet via Ethernet and router, not WiFi.


----------

